# MSN kicks me off



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

My msn constantly kciks me off, and i dislike that. how do i make it stop?


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

I assume you mean Msn messenger? This could be several things.

Are you on Wireless? If so, the connection could keep dropping
Likewise, if your Broadband connection is a tad unreliable then the same may happen. Another thing i can think of is that it could be kicking you out due a sever error at the msn end? 

Cheers


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

Um yes its live messenger. and i have verizon DSL.... so it may be a server problem but it seem only to be me getting booted.


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

so are you saying that other users of the pc are able to sign in on their accounts to msn?


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah. well we have diffrent compure accounts, and as far as i know all the other accounts on the compute are fine.


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Firstly, lets make sure you have the most upto date version of msn messenger, see if that clears the problem

http://get.live.com/messenger/features

No need to uninstall the older version first, just install this over it!


----------



## Naraktu (Aug 19, 2007)

it still does it
and it just gets worse


----------



## Rachellexx (Jan 29, 2010)

the same thing happens to me - i even installed the new msn plus! to see if that would help - it didnt it got much *much* worse.

now it can kick me out between once and ten times in 10 minutes - although right now it doesnt seem too bad only kicked me out twice.

It's really annoying and sending help requests to Windows Live Help pages doesnt seem to get anywhere or help at all..

if u can help me i would be enourmously grateful

thanks 
rach


----------

